# graphviz fails install from port



## je33 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm trying to install the arduino port and having a devil of a time  with the graphviz dependency port at install phase. I'm probably just vapor-locked here but I've been hacking at this too long so, before I really break this system, I'll call for help. Here is what I have: 
	
	



```
# uname -a
FreeBSD tsunami.lan 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
The death throws of
	
	



```
/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz#: make install clean
...
...
Making install in dot
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.28.0/cmd/dot'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.28.0/cmd/dot'
test -z "/usr/local/bin" || ../../config/install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/bin"
  /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool   --mode=install install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 dot dot_builtins '/usr/local/bin'
libtool: install: install -o root -g wheel -m 555 -s .libs/dot /usr/local/bin/dot
libtool: install: install -o root -g wheel -m 555 -s .libs/dot_builtins /usr/local/bin/dot_builtins
gmake  install-exec-hook
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.28.0/cmd/dot'
(cd /usr/local/bin; if test -x dot; then for i in neato twopi fdp circo osage patchwork sfdp; do rm -f $i; ln -s dot $i; done; fi;)
if test "x" = "x"; then if test -x /usr/local/bin/dot; then if test -x /sbin/ldconfig; then /sbin/ldconfig 2>/dev/null; fi; /usr/local/bin/dot -c; else /usr/local/bin/dot_static -c; fi; fi
Unable to find pthread_create symbol. Aborting.
gmake[5]: *** [install-exec-hook] Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.28.0/cmd/dot'
gmake[4]: *** [install-exec-am] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.28.0/cmd/dot'
gmake[3]: *** [install-am] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.28.0/cmd/dot'
gmake[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.28.0/cmd'
gmake[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.28.0'
gmake: *** [install] Error 2
*** [do-install] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz.
```
dot and dot_builtins are in place:
	
	



```
# ll /usr/local/bin/dot
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  7848 Jan  2 14:30 /usr/local/bin/dot*
# ll /usr/local/bin/dot_builtins
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  9720 Jan  2 14:30 /usr/local/bin/dot_builtins*
```
Your consideration sincerely appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

Did you turn on PTH when installing Python?


----------



## je33 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Warren, that was the problem. Must have had too much Laphroaig before that config. Anyhow, the arduino port still failed but was easy to fix. Turned out to be a problem w/ my choice to build the port over nfs. When I encounter problems with that situation, I just copy my /nas/ports/* tree to a 10GB memory disk mounted on /usr/ports. All went well except that the port appears to be broken (and stale, port is at 1.0.1 and arduino is at 1.0.3) in that the compiler is unable to find it's stdio.h. I'm sure I can fix that but hardly worth it.

Will head back to my old MBP and install the new arduino-1.0.3.dmg on it and continue from where I left off.

Combined with other issues, as having to run hald and backspace issues to get Xorg ironed out that were gone in 9.0, 9.1 has taken pretty much all the time it's gonna get from me for now.

Thanks again Warren, you're always right there and spot on.

ciao


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm curious why people are enabling PTH in Python now, and why it's breaking things.

Also, the Arduino port was just updated.


----------



## je33 (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha, well I'll have to give the new port a try as soon as I can grab it with `# portsnap fetch`. I'll give it a go later and report here.

Just to be explicit: I had NOT enabled PTH in Python27. Only after enabling it and reinstalling, did the arduino port install. I say this because you wonder why enabling it brakes things where in my case the opposite was true.


----------



## je33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gee, the new arduino port grabs a bunch of stuff (print/dvipsd-tetex et al) that won't build and I don't really need/want on the machine.

Looks like I'll wait for the pkg while I rebuild this machine that I've made a mess of.

Thanks again Warren.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't really looked at the latest Arduino port, it has a new maintainer.  (I was the previous maintainer.)  Dependencies on TeX could be due to having the DOCS option enabled.


----------



## je33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Fixed it. I'm embarrassed to confess that I'm not sure what the problem was but, I'm here on the new FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE machine and have the arduino port installed. The previous installation where I was unable to install arduino was beginning to have problems with freezes in opera and even on one occasion during a different port install announced, "Cannot compile CC program" :q

I've never seen an error like that before and with other problems I was having, I decided to rebuild the system from scratch.

While I did get arduino to install, it did not go unchallenged. During the arduino build, avr-libc refused to build, unable to locate some Python stuff. So, I installed avr-lib as a stand-alone and thereafter arduino built and installed fine including all my other port choices.

As well, with all the time I had on my hands waiting for builds, I was able to scrape up a solution to xorg without hal.


----------



## nb (Oct 5, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Did you turn on PTH when installing Python?



The problem with graphviz still exists - FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE amd64, kernel generic, graphviz 2.34.0, default ports settings (i.e. python with PTH unset). 


```
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.34.0/cmd/dot'
(cd /usr/local/bin; if test -x dot; then for i in neato twopi fdp circo osage patchwork sfdp; do rm -f $i; ln -s dot $i; done; fi;)
if test "x" = "x"; then if test -x /usr/local/bin/dot; then if test -x /sbin/ldconfig; then /sbin/ldconfig 2>/dev/null; fi; /usr/local/bin/dot -c; else /usr/local/bin/dot_static -c; fi; fi
Unable to find pthread_mutexattr_setkind_np versioned symbol. Aborting.
gmake[5]: *** [install-exec-hook] Abort trap: 6
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.34.0/cmd/dot'
gmake[4]: *** [install-exec-am] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.34.0/cmd/dot'
gmake[3]: *** [install-am] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.34.0/cmd/dot'
gmake[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.34.0/cmd'
gmake[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.34.0'
gmake: *** [install] Error 2
*** [do-install] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz.
```

-- 
nb


----------



## nb (Oct 13, 2013)

Problem solved. After NVTHREADS setting on, all is OK. 
-- 
nb


----------

